# Hello from Ottawa



## AndrewR (Jul 14, 2011)

Greetings everyone. My name's Andrew and I'm a Brit living in Ottawa, Canada. I took a very long break from modelling, but got back into it about 2 years ago. WW2 single engine Allied fighters are my favourite subjects, especially Spitfires. I mostly model in 1/72, but I'm game to try any scale.
I'm enthusiastic, but ham-fisted, so don't expect competition standard builds 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome Andrew, It seems another Runner has found Sanctuary. Poke around, ask questions and post some of your old build. The format is a little different then what you are use to but it's easy once you get the knack of it. The one downfall IMHO is no individual workbench threads. Other then that its really cool here.

I got to run to my sons baseball game but maybe we can catch up later tonight. 

Cheers...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard Andrew, there are a number of us here that returned to the "fray" so you are in good company!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard Andrew!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2011)

A Brit living in Ottawa? Are you a spy? 

Welcome aboard. Hope you're enjoying life in that beautiful city.


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 14, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> A Brit living in Ottawa? Are you a spy?
> 
> Welcome aboard. Hope you're enjoying life in that beautiful city.


 
No, but my next door neighbour works for CSIS 
This doesn't breach operational security, everyone in the neighbourhood knows...

We've been here a year, after 10 years in Saskatoon- my wife's from Ottawa; we're renovating our house at the moment, so we're staying with the in-laws!


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 14, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Welcome aboard Andrew!!


 
Thanks Aaron. I used to work in Abingdon, England. A nice place. They used to make MG sports cars there. What's Abingdon, VA like?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

AndrewR said:


> We've been here a year, after 10 years in Saskatoon- my wife's from Ottawa; we're renovating our house at the moment, so we're staying with the in-laws!


 
Great,that means you will be on-line with us a lot then!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey andrew, i was not able to say farewell elsewhere, it seems they deleated me!

You know me, it Chris FFZ.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 15, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Welcome Andrew, It seems another Runner has found Sanctuary. Poke around, ask questions and post some of your old build. The format is a little different then what you are use to but it's easy once you get the knack of it. The one downfall IMHO is no individual workbench threads. Other then that its really cool here.
> 
> I got to run to my sons baseball game but maybe we can catch up later tonight.
> 
> Cheers...


Logan's run reference!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 15, 2011)

One last thing Andrew, i did finish the 'Rhubarb', I finished it here!

Syd ford's spit:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...n-dieppe-airfix-1-48-spitfire-mkvb-29362.html


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

@Dirk.....I like the Logan's run reference!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2011)

G'day mate welcome to the forum.


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 15, 2011)

Nxthanos said:


> Hey andrew, i was not able to say farewell elsewhere, it seems they deleated me!
> 
> You know me, it Chris FFZ.



I resigned from the moderator team...
Bad vibes.


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 15, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Great,that means you will be on-line with us a lot then!



You said it


----------



## Geedee (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Andrew and welcome to the famliy


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 15, 2011)

AndrewR said:


> I resigned from the moderator team...
> Bad vibes.


Not surprised to hear that...now they only have 25 and 1 member.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nxthanos said:


> Not surprised to hear that...now they only have 25 and 1 member.



Looks like another one might be running...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2011)

Wwlcome from England Andrew. I did two para courses at Abingdon, before N01 PTS moved to Brize.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2011)

G'day Andrew, glad to have you join us, welcome to the forum.


----------



## bromo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Andrew fancy meeting you here i finaly get Dirks signature now about runners, great to see you mate


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 22, 2011)

bromo said:


> Hey Andrew fancy meeting you here i finaly get Dirks signature now about runners, great to see you mate



Cheers Martin. I'm building a Tiffie outdoors at the moment, but the heatwave on this side of the pond stopped that for the last two days - 39C yesterday, with humidity, up to 46C.
(that's 102F, feels like 115F, for you folks south of the border). Phew!

Best wishes

Andrew


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2011)

AndrewR said:


> I'm building a Tiffie outdoors at the moment



Stop teasing ... where's the piccies !!!


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 22, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Stop teasing ... where's the piccies !!!


 
As soon as I find the camera...! It's gone AWOL 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 23, 2011)

I had to borrow the eldest son's camera, but some pictures of the Tiffie are now on the forum:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...ademy-hawker-typhoon-1b-29779.html#post806589

cheers

Andrew


----------



## paletteone (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Andrew, and welcome. My wife is from Britain, we're in the GTA.


----------

